# Not sure what to do.... :(



## desertsss (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello tort parents. I have not been on the forum in quite a while. Some of you may remember The CDT's Gordo and Twitch. Well, last year I moved up to Eureka CA from Sacramento. My ex cared for the torts for a few months when they came out of hibernation and then I went down and got them.
Since being in Eureka I have realized that I can no longer properly care for them, and I just moved into a smaller apartment. I contacted the CTTC and they said that there is no local chapter here. I am not sure what to do. I want to get them to a good home. I was thinking about bringing them to the local Humane Society. I am very sad about this. I do not want to give them up, I have grown very attached but I can't be selfish. I am curious if anyone has a better idea. My best idea was the CTTC. Please let me know.


----------



## Laura (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you should drive them down to a rescue who can care for them properly and find them a new home. Shelters , most, do not have a clue how to care for them. There is one in the Bay Area, Sac and Fresno.. 
See if someone can meet you half way? 
Im in the foothills above sac. i never head north tho.. not sure what I can offer you to help. But I would avoid the shelter...


----------



## dmmj (Mar 15, 2011)

I would say the closest CTTC there may not be one near you but there should be one somewhere. If you take it to a shelter they will have to give it to the CTTC anyways, of course you could always ask someone on here.


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2011)

Sad to hear this, but glad you are thinking of their best interest. Please do NOT take them to a shelter. Shelters typically have no idea how to care for reptiles. That will almost certainly lead to their demise. They need to be in the hands of someone who knows tortoises. The CTTC is probably your best bet, but it sounds like you talked to someone who wasn't very helpful. You might just have to go for a little drive south one day to meet up with the right people.

Good luck.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 15, 2011)

I have some ideas, sending you a PM.


----------



## Laura (Mar 15, 2011)

I think there is a new chapter in the Foothills above chico.. In Paradise.. 
i will try to find the info...

Shasta County (Anderson) Phone: 530-365-9453 
Daryl Chase, Shasta Wildlife Rescue 
[email protected] 
Wildlife Species: All wildlife (except large adult mammals, skunks and poisonous snakes) 
Specialty: Raptors

Siskiyou County (Ft. Jones) Phone: 530-468-5287 
Nancy & Rick Meredith, WRI Wildlife Rescue Center 
[email protected]

Siskiyou County (Dunsmuir) Phone: 530-235-4783 
Susan Thomas, Shasta Wildlife Rescue and Rehabilitation 
Specialty: raptors, songbirds, orphans



not what I wnated but you can maybe call them for mroe info??


----------



## Shelly (Mar 15, 2011)

Just put an ad on Craigslist, and interview the prospective "parents" carefully. I found several very good candidates for the male I adopted out.
I once adopted a tortoise from the CTTC, about 11 years ago. The poor tortoise was in such a bad shape that eventually it had the be euthanized, despite being told that it was in "great shape" and had been checked out by a vet. It was hibernating at that time, so I really did not get a good idea of its poor condition till a few weeks later. The CTTC member I got it from, who I was told handled their adoptions, had a filthy house with dog and tortoise poop everywhere (yes, INSIDE the house), so I do not think she cared for the torts very well at all.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 15, 2011)

There's a reason that desert tortoises aren't found in the wilds of northern California. In my opinion, it would be best for your tortoises if you can find a rescue further south. 

I'm so sorry that you have to give up your tortoises. It hurts, I know, but you're doing a wonderful thing for the tortoises.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 15, 2011)

How big/old are they? Can you send me some pictures? I might be able to take them if you can bring them back to the Los Angeles area... or atleast take them and find good homes for them, if I can't keep them long term.

CDT wise, I have an adult and two yearlings.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 15, 2011)

Wildlife places won't know how to care for them. Maybe you can meet me halfway and I can foster them until I make my next trip into Fresno to see my sis then I can bring them to her...just an idea?


----------



## Lisa Anne (Mar 15, 2011)

I would be happy to take Gordo and Twitch if you do not find someone else. We are in Anaheim and I already have two CDTs. We will be visiting Humboldt next month but we are flying. I checked with the airline and I can not take them as carry-on. I have never shipped a tortoise and would prefer not to ship them. We will be driving up in August to deliver our Freshman if you can wait that long. PM me if you want to set up a meeting for when we are there next month. Do you have any current pictures? How big are they?


----------



## jackhill (Mar 15, 2011)

I live in Eureka and I sent you a PM. They are right though, Humboldt County is probably not so great most of the year for these guys, but maybe we could work something out.


----------



## desertsss (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses. I have received the pm's as well. I definitely would like to get them further south. Up north here is just not ideal. And for sure I did not want to give them to the humane society or other rescue around here. They wouldn't know what to do for them. And to let you guys know...they are about 4 inches and between 8 and 9 ounces ( when I weighed them right after they came out of hibernation). I'm not sure how I feel about shipping tortoises, but I got a pm from a woman who is coming here in August and might take up jack on his offer to house them temporarily. I am really struggling saying goodbye to them though, I love them so much. Jack, I will be in touch with you on my next day off. Again, thank you all. I definitely hope to again be a proud tortoise mommy one day.


----------

